#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請

## a70701111

抱歉。
最近真得太忙，以至於無法繼續管理文學版版務。
打算離開管理一職……
以後有機會在繼續，這段時間謝謝大家。
大家辛苦了。

BY.小迪 2012/7/4

----------


## 幻貓

*文學創作*版版主
任職期間：2010/07迄今

↑雖然這樣寫，但是小迪版主至少從07年就參與樂園管理事務
從軍歸來後不減忙碌，但仍是在文學版大量回文鼓勵會員創作
點發文紀錄點了十幾頁還沒完啊啊XDDD

這段期間也辛苦你了，現實顧好比較重要
也感謝小迪長期在樂園服務，衷心感佩，特此保留優良管理勳章，以茲紀念
加油 :Smile: 

站務  幻貓
2012/07/04

----------


## 紅峽青燦

迪大要加油喔!!
先顧好現實吧^^

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯，小迪多年來真是太用心了，你辛苦了。
管好自己的生活要緊，所以這邊就交給我和瀟湘好了，小迪放心專注自己的事務吧。

然後，日後有空的時候記得要回來看我們唷。
雖然那個時候文版大概會充滿妖怪和鬼。（？）

----------


## 諾藍

雖然很久沒露面了

但是看到以前很照顧自己的版主突然說要請辭難免不捨

小迪大哥加油喔~!!

以前很受你照顧非常的感謝你~

祝一切順心

----------

